# Chicago Uber driver accused of sexually assaulting 23-year-old passenger



## KevinH (Jul 13, 2014)

Prosecutors say the car he was driving is registered with Uber under his wife's name.

http://www.fox32chicago.com/news/crime/174393989-story










*CHICAGO (FOX 32 News)* - A Chicago Uber driver is accused of sexually assaulting a passenger.

Police say Alexander Marrero picked up a 23-year-old woman on the early morning of June 26th. The woman had been drinking.

Prosecutors say she passed out a couple times during the ride. But when she woke up, her shorts and underwear were down around her ankles and Marrero was assaulting her.
Marrero has a wife and three kids.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

What the hell is wrong with some people.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

This is all too common with Uber drivers


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

KevinH said:


> Prosecutors say the car he was driving is registered with Uber under his wife's name.
> 
> http://www.fox32chicago.com/news/crime/174393989-story
> 
> ...


Nice neck tattoos.
What's his priors?

This ain't his first rodeo.

He put the label on himself with neck ink.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> This is all too common with Uber drivers


Too common with taxi drivers too.

What's up with that ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

KevinH said:


> Prosecutors say the car he was driving is registered with Uber under his wife's name.
> 
> http://www.fox32chicago.com/news/crime/174393989-story
> 
> ...


Is " Justina" his wife ?
Who the car is registered to ?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

KevinH said:


> Prosecutors say the car he was driving is registered with Uber under his wife's name.
> 
> http://www.fox32chicago.com/news/crime/174393989-story
> 
> ...


He probably didn't pass Ubers background check so he had his wife sign up.


----------



## Ca$h4 (Aug 12, 2015)

Two Uber memes. "Transportation as reliable as running water, everywhere and for everyone." "Trust me, I'm saving the world."


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ca$h4 said:


> Two Uber memes. "Transportation as reliable as running water, everywhere and for everyone." "Trust me, I'm saving the world."


" Trust me,im saving the world".
I vote for that one.
Lmao


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

I think it said he was just using her car. You can, as long as you're on the insurance.


----------



## KevinH (Jul 13, 2014)

I'll bet his wife takes the car privileges away for at least 2 weeks.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

uberdriverfornow said:


> I think it said he was just using her car. You can, as long as you're on the insurance.


So I guess he was able to pass Ubers stringent background checks even though,

"Marrero had been arrested previously for several misdemeanors, including solicitation of an unlawful business, marijuana possession, and domestic battery, and he was convicted of criminal trespass and disorderly conduct, according to court records."


----------



## KevinH (Jul 13, 2014)

It is starting to look like the other Chicago driver from about 2 years ago that used his wife's ID to get onboard. I wonder what the Chicago aldermen will think about fingerprint based background checks now? If I remember right they were planning a 6 month evaluation period.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

KevinH said:


> I wonder what the Chicago aldermen will think about fingerprint based background checks now? If I remember right they were planning a 6 month evaluation period.


Unfortunately, this Morrero has made Fingerprinting almost a certainty, when the Chicago city council renders their decision in November. But the key question is whether or not Uber/Lyft will perform the expensive nationwide security investigation, once they have the fingerprints of applicants, and current drivers.


----------



## ChinatownJake (Jan 3, 2016)

AllenChicago said:


> Unfortunately, this Morrero has made Fingerprinting almost a certainty, when the Chicago city council renders their decision in November. But the key question is whether or not Uber/Lyft will perform the expensive nationwide security investigation, once they have the fingerprints of applicants, and current drivers.


He's certainly one of the more egregious slip-through-the-background-check-cracks examples I've read about:

_Marrero had been arrested previously for several misdemeanors, including solicitation of an unlawful business, marijuana possession and domestic battery, and he was convicted of criminal trespass and disorderly conduct, according to court records._

In another report, an Uber spokesperson says Marrero only drove for the company a "few times." As if that makes it better.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

ChinatownJake said:


> He's certainly one of the more egregious slip-through-the-background-check-cracks examples I've read about:
> 
> _Marrero had been arrested previously for several misdemeanors, including solicitation of an unlawful business, marijuana possession and domestic battery, and he was convicted of criminal trespass and disorderly conduct, according to court records._
> 
> In another report, an Uber spokesperson says Marrero only drove for the company a "few times." As if that makes it better.


I can think of at least "one" time too many.


----------



## ChinatownJake (Jan 3, 2016)

Also, I'm confused. It says the red Hyundai he was driving was registered to his wife's Uber Driver account... So the relative who ordered ride for drunk Pax was too distracted to notice that the person driving was a man, not a woman? Or can you have multiple drivers associated to the same vehicle?


----------



## ChinatownJake (Jan 3, 2016)

observer said:


> I can think of at least "one" time too many.


Third Chicago driver to be arrested for this kind of offense:

_Marrero is the third Uber driver to be charged in Chicago with sexually assaulting a passenger in the last two years, but charges against one of those drivers were later dropped. The charges against the other driver are pending._

http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/...r-sex-assault-charges-met-20160714-story.html


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> This is all too common with Uber drivers


Is it? In what context? Compared to the general population? Compared to taxi drivers? Or just compared to what the media likes to report for clickbait?


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Uber drivers sure are a rapey bunch.


----------



## dumbdriver (Apr 15, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> What the hell is wrong with some people.


here in st. Louis over drivers have been arrested for driving 8 Miles drunk on the interstate highway and one of the drivers had three prior DWIs also a convicted murderer one man with a suspended license to pedophiles on the sex offender list and three ex-cons who were still on probation ;wow what advertising statement, I guess whoever said any publicity is good publicity had not heard of uber


----------



## dumbdriver (Apr 15, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> Is it? In what context? Compared to the general population? Compared to taxi drivers? Or just compared to what the media likes to report for clickbait?


Uber pay the fine of 25 million dollars in California for false advertising stating they were safer than traditional taxis I guess all the EX cab drivers are driving for Uber and us now huh


----------



## dumbdriver (Apr 15, 2016)

KevinH said:


> Prosecutors say the car he was driving is registered with Uber under his wife's name.
> 
> http://www.fox32chicago.com/news/crime/174393989-story
> 
> ...


hey at least he didn't hit her and a hammer before he knocked her up


----------



## oregonuberduber (Jul 8, 2016)

So much for the validity of criminal background checks. Especially if it's another persons identity.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> Is it? In what context? Compared to the general population? Compared to taxi drivers? Or just compared to what the media likes to report for clickbait?


 Still defending uber eh? They can do no wrong in your eyes.


----------



## dumbdriver (Apr 15, 2016)

ChortlingCrison said:


> Still defending uber eh? They can do no wrong in your eyes.


can't we all just drive along?


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Too common with taxi drivers too.
> 
> What's up with that ?


Drivers who work for Uber are all employed by the same outfit...Uber.

Taxi drivers are employed by thousands of different cab companies.

Uber refuses all regulations and standard background checks. SOME cab companies avoided rules and regulations.

You can't compare the two other than they both drive passengers for hire. Why are Uber drivers afraid of the same checks and testing most cab drivers must go through?

It's apples and oranges. Uber claims they have everything under control. Cab companies don't claim such nonsense.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

ChortlingCrison said:


> Still defending uber eh? They can do no wrong in your eyes.


Uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, that would be me defending drivers from slanderous attacks.


----------

